# throttle cable and fuel filler neck install



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ok fellas, maybe I'm tired. I'm having trouble getting a few things fixed and I'm not sure how to go about fixing them. first, I believe with a high rise intake and a 1 inch carb spacer that my air filter is going to cause the hood not to shut. carb spacer is required because of interference with the carb itself and the fuel log. 

next carb / throttle cable. how the hell do I hook this thing up right. I ordered a throttle cable bracket kit and it came with no instructions :confused the cable is a lokar and the part in the engine bay seems to be a bit long, I also cannot for the life of me figure out how it was designed to be hooked up besides the firewall itself as there were no clips or instructions with it either. pics included. also have to figure out how the hell to hookup this lokar kickdown cable for the turbo 350.

also trying like hell to get my gas tank installed and I'm stuck on one tini- tiny detail. how the hell do I get the filler neck installed on this tank, what tools and supplies would I need. a little bottle torch and some kind of soder would be my first guess.

3rd, this turbo 350 has a different shifter arm on it than I have seen on others....don't know why. I'll have to snap a pic of it.

last but not least, what is the wire pinout/color combo of the wires that come from the steering column, I have quite a few that I don't know their use. any help would be appreciated. 

I also decided that e-brakes are over rated after trying to get my rears hooked up :lol:


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't answer all of your questions, but I have a few comments that may help.
First, the brackets you have in picture #2 are for Chevy style throttle cables, which have a square plastic connector/retainer. This seems to be the most common type of cable mount to find, so I did a liitle searching for a throttle cable I could use on my '68 GTO with that mount, but the ones I found had a different kind of connection at the gas pedal, so I gave up and made the Pontiac cable work. Edelbrock and probably Holley or others sell a stud that bolts onto the carb throttle linkage and will allow you to hook the throttle cable in picture #1 onto it, and then pin it in place with a little cotter pin that comes with the stud. I'm using that on my GTO. Sorry I don't have the part number, I'm travelling now.
For your fuel line and the spacer, I suggest getting a solid tubing setup, like one from Mr Gasket (which I have been using on my Corvette for several years). Then you can bend it up a little to clear the intake if needed. Yours is too rigid to bend, as you already know. Then you could get rid of the spacer, it will probably hurt your low end power a little to have it in there.
Can't help you with the TH350 kickdown, I have a TH400 with electric switch.
Be careful if you decide to use a torch of any kind on the gas tank if it has ever had gas in it. I'm not familiar with old Pontiac gas tanks, but some other makes I've seen the filler necks have usually bolted on with a gasket.
For the steering column, won't help you now but it's a good idea to get a wiring diagram. I bought a nice color one from Ames and it has been a great reference. My GTO seems to have several wiring and electrical issues that I still need to sort out.
Good luck!
Jeff


----------

